# Linoleum over osb subfloor



## 904sorock (Oct 11, 2010)

Just wondering if you flooring pros ever installed roll type linoleum flooring over osb subfloors. I got a customer with osb subfloor and im thinking linoleum will not bond good to osb and start coming up over the years. What are your expert opinion regarding this. Thanks SM


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

If you use a glue down type, you need to lay down a luan first. If you use a floating floor, you can do it. That's the advantage of it, no fuss, no muss. :clap:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have installed over that before. now you can install a min of 1/4 plywood or my best suggestion would be to skim coat Webcrete 95 and that way you can go over that. Webcrete has a psi of 1.,300 do you dont have to worry about cracks.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Taurus Flooring said:


> If you use a glue down type, you need to lay down a luan first. If you use a floating floor, you can do it. That's the advantage of it, no fuss, no muss. :clap:


If you use luan, be aware that it will violate the warranty. Most vinyl companies prohibit the use of it because of voids in the plys.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I wouldn't get in the habit of gluing anything directly to the subfloor. What happens later on when the linoleum needs replacing and the subfloor gets wrecked pulling the linoleum up? I would put down another layer of 3/8"- 5/8" underpayment plywood and then bond to that.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> If you use luan, be aware that it will violate the warranty. Most vinyl companies prohibit the use of it because of voids in the plys.


So what is recommended?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

3/8 particle board, by armstrong recommendation


----------



## doitdaily (Jan 20, 2012)

No problem with osb unless you live in a highly humid environment. Use the webcrete 95 and latex additive and your good to go.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

MKnAs Dad said:


> So what is recommended?


Underlayment grade plywood. It has no voids in the plys. I have seen luan collapse.


----------

